# Courteous vs. Mentally Tough?



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

I've been crawling around here for a year now, and active most of that time. While a good number of folks here are far more vetted than I am, I wanted to bring up a topic which we (as a group) have previously hinted at and lately are dancing around. More and more frequently, we've been seeing quite useful threads side-tracked by questionable verbiage of responders. As I see it, replies generally fall into one of two groups: the "keep a civil tongue" group or the "suck it up" group. Both schools of philosophy have their merits. Regardless of which group you're in, allow me to share my view, and really think about this: I choose to be civil now because I like to keep in polite company, but I don't believe that's an indication that I'm not "mentally tough/prepared/etc" for what the future may hold. For those in the latter group, I encourage you to dial your posts down and remember that the interpreted tone/meaning of the received message may not be what you intended when you sent it out. Remember that at some point, you'll need the skills, the assistance, or both of folks you may have unnecessarily/unwittingly offended. For those in the former group, I would encourage you to relax a little bit. When you read something crude, just sigh to yourself and move on. If something really bothers you, flag it for a moderator to address. Remember that at some point, you'll need the skills, the assistance, or both of folks that you may have sneered at or looked down upon.

Debates are healthy for us all only so long as they remain debates.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Well said, if I were a Mod I would make this a sticky and lock it. maybe make reading it a condition of posting. :beercheer:


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Great post!

I think people could be more tactful. Wise people know how to speak tactfully.

Tact - "The ability to tell someone to go to hell in such a fashion so they're looking forward to the trip."


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Mental toughness and courtesy are not necessarily incompatible, courtesy is a choice, mental toughness is a necessity.

However, courtesy is necessary in order to maintain social bonds. Any reasonable person understands that "no man is a island", but we tend to forget this time tested truth, when either our feelings are hurt or our intellect & experience cannot sustain us, where our ego has taken us.

Both courtesy & mental toughness are traits that a well-rounded, adaptable person must possess. In any stressful situation, discretion is indeed the better part of valor!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

bigg777 said:


> Mental toughness and courtesy are not necessarily incompatible, courtesy is a choice, mental toughness is a necessity....


Around these parts we call it the "Cowboy Way".

Live each day with courage.

Take pride in your work.

Always finish what you start.

Do what has to be done.

Be tough, but fair.

When you make a promise, keep it.

Ride for the brand.

Talk less and say more.

Remember that some things aren't for sale.

Know where to draw the line.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Prepared Society is a far more civil place than other sites I have been on. I think for the most part people who post here are decent. 

I have no problem with others "calling out" inappropriate wording in other's posts. I think for the most part we (members here) are a relatively conservative group of folks that are wanting to live a life of morality and prefer to not be polluted by the raucous expressions of some people. I appreciate candor as long as it is polite.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

There is also the regular but usually short term influx of trolls, experts and know-it-alls. But that happens on every forum. There is another survival forum that seems to be a breeding ground for the type and Prepared Society is a bastion of intelligent adult conversation in comparison. I have always thought that we should have a "dislike" button next to the "like" button. Let's people know how the overall group is feeling and allows for some forum justice.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I prefer that people be 100% authentic. I can co-exist with people I don't like, I can co-exist with people who don't like me, if we both understand how we feel, and continue to communicate openly and honestly.

What I loath is phony deceitful people (read lowlife SOB's) who lack the balls to tell me how they truly feel about me. They pretend to be one's friend, while waiting for the opportunity to attack.

I think as to this forum it depends on who is in the conversation, we just had what I think was a great thread about Max Velocities training started by BlueZ. It was all big'boy's expressing how they feel. We may disagree but useful information was brought forth.

So in conclusion if you don't like this post......"Bite Me"......:kiss:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

This is the modern day internet and folks are not always as they seem. You have the proverbial overweight male living in his mother's basement portraying himself as the Adonis of preparation. You also have others who are very well prepared who post very little but learn a lot. Me, I fall in the middle. Mom kicked me out a few weeks ago and since I have had to eat my own cooking I am no longer overweight. I am also wearing the same shirt because all the stupid buttons on the thing that Mom pulls clean clothes out of make no sense to me!!! Can't they just have an "ON" or a "CLEAN" button!!!! And they are wet when I pull them out, what is up with that?!?!?!?!??? 

It is kind of like driving on the highway, you are anonymous and present another personality to the world as such. Then there are the internet Trolls. I actually enjoy reading their posts and reading where others get all upset and post back expecting a civil response from them! I have no one on ignore and never will. All posters, no matter how insane they seem, are part of the world I will have to deal with. I prefer to expose myself to them here and now so I have been exposed to the real world, before it exposes itself to me. I don't have to read all the posts or all the way through but I leave the opportunity open.

Case in point. I went on vacation for the last two weeks in a little drinking village with a fishing problem on the Outer Banks of NC. A buddy had a friend spend a few nights with us. He lives with his girlfriend and sister, none of whom work, as far as they let on that is. The gals drove down on a Thursday with a Wed night invite, for the day so my guess is no job is involved. They presented a view of people that I had never seem before. Well, seen but never got the time to actually spend time and converse with. It was an eye opening experience and one that I learned a lot from. These folks will be trouble. These folks will be desperate. These folks will be coming after what I have because they feel it is their right to share what I have worked for.

The same is of posters on here or any board. There are lots of different folks in the world with lots of different views. You and I (and many others here of course!) may plan to be civil but we also have to be ready for the reality of the others out there who are not. My regular life and friends do not expose me to the others. I prefer not to associate myself with them. But, come H.E. double hockey sticks or high water we may have to. Learn to deal with them here, it will be much easier to help you deal with them in a crisis situation.


----------



## Resto (Sep 7, 2012)

Sourdough said:


> I prefer that people be 100% authentic. I can co-exist with people I don't like, I can co-exist with people who don't like me, if we both understand how we feel, and continue to communicate openly and honestly.
> 
> What I loath is phony deceitful people (read lowlife SOB's) who lack the balls to tell me how they truly feel about me. They pretend to be one's friend, while waiting for the opportunity to attack.
> 
> ...


Hey,,,Thats my Line. lol. Anywho, Ive always believed that there are three things going on in any Social Situation. Theres what I thinks going on, theres what other people think is going on and then theres whats Really Going On. (Whatever that means). The Truth can only be established by Debate, so I think we should be Civil.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

Life is too short to walk on eggshells around everyone cuz you might offend someone who is overly sensitive...just cuz you are blunt or have a different sense of humor doesn't mean you aren't courteous...this is a tough world you have to be tough minded


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

I try to be civil and mindful of others. It's easy to come across the wrong way in writing on these forums though. Sometimes, because of my enthusiasm, I think I may have come across as a 'know it all' when in actuality I've a sincere desire to share what I've learned over the years (I'm well nigh sixty) from huntingfishingforaginggardeningetc most of my life. Anyway, I think it's a pretty good bunch of people here on this board, and say what you want to me, I don't carry my feelings around in my hand.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

millertimedoneright said:


> Life is too short to walk on eggshells around everyone cuz you might offend someone who is overly sensitive...just cuz you are blunt or have a different sense of humor doesn't mean you aren't courteous...this is a tough world you have to be tough minded


There are people who are overly sensitive, but there are also people who are overly abrasive.

One observation I have had of people who are offensive or have offensive behavior, they often cannot take what they give. I have seen this many times from children and my family. Bullies often play victims. They can be mean spirited to others, but cannot stand to have their offensive behavior identified as such. Bullies want to be bullies and don't want anyone to tell them that they are.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

It's all relative to who each person is...what is funny to some obviously is offensive to others...everyone is different so why be afraid to be who you are and stop trying to conform everyone to your idea of who people should be...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

millertimedoneright said:


> It's all relative to who each person is...what is funny to some obviously is offensive to others...everyone is different so why be afraid to be who you are and stop trying to conform everyone to your idea of who people should be...


Not everything is relative, as someone who maintains only the bare minimum of social skills I still realize that it is necessary to adjust our actions to the environment. Everyone with any ability to function in a society does this and realizes it has nothing to do with "being oneself" or "just who they are". 
I yell a lot, I drink, I do indecent things with my S.O, and yet I don't do these things in a movie theater (at least not all at once) because it is not appropriate to the situation. On the streets or your own property you can do whatever you want imo, but when you visit a place that isn't yours then you should act appropriate to the situation as long as your ethics allow. If I feel my personality can't handle the parameters of a situation (ie; a "bar" where you can't hear the person across the table who is screaming at you and so everyone is texting each other:brickwall then at some point it is best for everyone if I leave.

A forum like this is a semi-public place that is private property, like a coffee house or a pub, each with their own atmosphere. There will always be those of us who tend towards the edges of inappropriateness but there are limits to what will be tolerated before you are asked to simmer down or leave by either the staff or the patrons :dunno: Just the way the world works in the opinion of someone who has had to bounce far too many people IRL.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> Not everything is relative, as someone who maintains only the bare minimum of social skills I still realize that it is necessary to adjust our actions to the environment. Everyone with any ability to function in a society does this and realizes it has nothing to do with "being oneself" or "just who they are".
> I yell a lot, I drink, I do indecent things with my S.O, and yet I don't do these things in a movie theater (at least not all at once) because it is not appropriate to the situation. *On the streets or your own property you can do whatever you want imo*, but when you visit a place that isn't yours then you should act appropriate to the situation as long as your ethics allow. If I feel my personality can't handle the parameters of a situation (ie; a "bar" where you can't hear the person across the table who is screaming at you and so everyone is texting each other:brickwall then at some point it is best for everyone if I leave.
> 
> A forum like this is a semi-public place that is private property, like a coffee house or a pub, each with their own atmosphere. There will always be those of us who tend towards the edges of inappropriateness but there are limits to what will be tolerated before you are asked to simmer down or leave by either the staff or the patrons :dunno: Just the way the world works in the opinion of someone who has had to bounce far too many people IRL.


Best response I've seen on this topic yet. I'd disagree with the "on the streets ..." statement but the rest is a gold mine of advice. The streets and public areas don't belong to you nor do they have an "off" switch. Some standards of decency should be observed. If you feel the need to be offensive in public you better have a good reason and also be prepared for the backlash it arouses.

A hundred people may walk past a sleeping tiger with no ill effects but the person who kicks it in the face best be prepared for the tiger's response.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Basic common courtesy is not the same as walking on egg shells.  

No one wants to have to feel uptight about not offending people. But there's a difference between being one's self and being one's self in other people's faces, KWIM? Sometimes the anonymity of the internet brings out a certain rudeness in people (perhaps without an individual being aware of it) - after all, if we're anonymous, we're not accountable.

I think a good rule of thumb is to try to treat people online the way you would treat them face to face. Granted, that wouldn't change much for some folks. But the ability to deal with people is important before the SHTF, while the SHTF, and after the SHTF - and it doesn't have anything to do with mental toughness. 

Common courtesy and mental toughness are not mutually exclusive.

Without a doubt, some folks need to toughen up and not be easily offended. But that's their responsibility - it's not my job to delight in pushing their buttons to try to make that happen. It's my job to worry about my own behavior on both sides (common courtesy and mental toughness), and if I lose one on account of the other, then I have failed.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

From Charles Stanley:

We’re called to demonstrate patience in times of conflict. As believers, we have an obligation to exhibit this quality because God knows there is great power in showing restraint. Our natural tendency is to shout back when we are wrongly accused, but to reflect Christ, we must choose a different path. We should:

• Stay quiet when verbally attacked. A person’s anger can feed our own and lead to a shouting match. Instead, we should allow him to have his say.

• Listen without responding. In our silence, it may be easy to mentally shut out the verbal assault, but we should listen to the other person’s concerns.

• Pray for whoever is attacking. We probably do not feel like praying, but feelings often get in the way of what God would have us do.

• Control our thoughts. It can be tempting to dwell on the injustice of a situation instead of focusing on God and what He thinks of us.

• Control our emotions. We’re to rely on the Holy Spirit to give right responses.

• Be ready to forgive. We are to be patient when wronged and willing to release our hurt (2 Tim. 2:24).

• Speak encouraging words. It’s good to express appreciation when someone brings a concern to our attention—and to ask forgiveness if we’ve made a mistake.

To our human flesh, these practices may seem foolish and ineffective, but in fact, the opposite is true. There’s great power in patience because so few practice it well. Responding rightly makes an impression on non-believers, who’ll notice something in you that they also want.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh no, Rev, you're not one those Stanleyites, are you?


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

What is a Stanlyite?

Two things:

I had a teacher once who insisted we get it out, then get it right. I find that people on both sides of this polite/tough issue tend to get less tactful (getting it right) when the actual topic is difficult or controversial. It takes real courage sometimes to just get it out and then if the rest are somewhat patient and remain engaged to the best of their own ability it often turns out that everyone benefits.

And sometimes it is a matter of personal background. I once met a young man who was panicked by quiet, courteous contact with anyone in authority. It turned out he was from a country where if those in authority were quiet and courteous rather than demanding and loud, you were likely to be interred without recourse.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

This whole subject is a grey area. You can have skin an inch thick but still be courteous to others. You can be super sensitive and yet act like a troll. 

I'm one of those super sensitive types (but I hope I don't troll too often  ), I take everything to heart, always have and always will and I have no desire to change. I'm sensitive to all and everything around me, it's a really big part of who I am. I find the internet a difficult place to communicate as I've always relied heavily on body language etc to understand what is being said. Now I just tend to stay out of discussions that may get me yelled at . I've typed out hundreds of replies only to delete them as I don't want to risk confrontation. I think that means others miss out on a lot as I've got a lot of years of experience behind me. But I won't play in the sandbox if I think someone will chuck sand in my face.

Does that mean I'm a mental quivering blob NOT AT ALL. I deal with difficult situations better than anyone I know, I step up in emergencies and lead others, I have always defended the down trodden. I work through grief well and can help others do the same, I've lived through many personal and very difficult SHTF situations and I use them as learning experiences. I consider myself more than able to deal with the difficult stuff but I don't throw myself into meaningless conflict as I know it takes a toll on me. 

I used to hate my sensitivity, it can be disabling, now I love it and use it to navigate through the world. Being sensitive is not the problem, the problem starts when you expect others to act accordingly. 
Hubby has a thick hide, he's completely unaware of most bad vibes and comments, I have no idea how he can do that so how can I expect him to understand the way I feel. When we first met, his idea of debate was yelling and my idea of a full on raging argument was a slightly raised voice, it's taken a lot of understanding for us to meet in the middle. Now I try not to cry if he raises his voice at me and I tell him when I'm arguing with him (he's a bit deaf and can't tell if I raise my voice) :laugh: We compliment each other but we don't really understand how the other sees the world.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

Like I said everyone is their own person and their own personality...if you don't expect yourself to conform to my ideals then why do you expect me to conform to yours...I never purposely upset others or bring abt conflict but I occasionally throw around jokes or opinions cuz that's who I am...I do not walk on eggshells...this is a public forum and I would never consider being on here if I couldn't take a little light poking....I refuse to live life stiff and uptight...if I say something offensive to you send me a private message telling me why and 9/10 times I will apologize and/or remove the message but don't call me out on the open forum and bash me for my opinion...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

millertimedoneright said:


> Like I said everyone is their own person and their own personality...if you don't expect yourself to conform to my ideals then why do you expect me to conform to yours...I never purposely upset others or bring abt conflict but I occasionally throw around jokes or opinions cuz that's who I am...I do not walk on eggshells...this is a public forum and I would never consider being on here if I couldn't take a little light poking....I refuse to live life stiff and uptight...if I say something offensive to you send me a private message telling me why and 9/10 times I will apologize and/or remove the message but don't call me out on the open forum and bash me for my opinion...


So why would you apologize in private but not in public? If it was unintentionally offensive you can't say that in public?

Anyway, we all modify our behavior and conform in one way or another depending upon the social environment. There are a lot of things people do in private that they don't do in public. (I could make a list if you think that's necessary.)


----------



## hitman3872 (Oct 21, 2013)

I think the point was if you are offended by something someone says handle it in private like an adult. If you blast me in public like most people our defenses will flair up and we fight instead of being reasonable and thoughtful.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

hitman3872 said:


> I think the point was if you are offended by something someone says handle it in private like an adult. If you blast me in public like most people our defenses will flair up and we fight instead of being reasonable and thoughtful.


I knew what the point was. I just had this strange thought that it could still be handled like an adult (reasonable and thoughtful) in private or public. :dunno:


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

It can be handled like an adult if all parties are treated as such...when someone tries to blast me in public I will get offensive especially when the whole group starts in on me over something so small and stupid...I don't think it could have been said any better hitman


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

millertimedoneright said:


> It can be handled like an adult if all parties are treated as such...when someone tries to blast me in public I will get offensive especially when the whole group starts in on me over something so small and stupid...I don't think it could have been said any better hitman


My point was that if one person acts like an idiot is it really all that great for the other one to do the same? Then you just have two idiots squabbling. :nuts:


----------



## ralfy (Oct 12, 2012)

It's best to be both, and know when to use either given various circumstances.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

If you offend someone in public you should apologize in public.

I don't see being polite and being mentally tough as being mutually exclusive. Japanese society is very polite but that doesn't make the Japanese weak. Politeness and gentleness are power under control. I feel like I should be as gentle as possible but also as tough as I have to be when it's necessary.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

BillS said:


> Japanese society is very polite but that doesn't make the Japanese weak. Politeness and gentleness are power under control. I feel like I should be as gentle as possible but also as tough as I have to be when it's necessary.


Most people will agree that the soft, quiet "Butt-chewin's" they have got in life were _far worse_ than the loud ones!


----------



## hauntedcuriosities (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello Wellrounded,

You can't worry about other people or what any of them think. I'm a little like you and when I first posted people made fun of me. Trust me, it won't stop me from posting. I'm a tough cookie though! I had rough and I mean seriously rough parents!!! If you can't be worse then them, you can't scare me away. The bad part is new people can come to the forum and someone is nasty and they never post again. Who knows what they could have offered others? I run a forum myself but I'm not advertising it and won't tell anyone what it is. On that forum I take no crap. You can say what you want and believe what you want but there is and will be respect for others. There is never anything to gain by being nasty to anyone. I hope you post a lot and I'm sure you have a lot to offer.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

hauntedcuriosities said:


> Hello Wellrounded,
> 
> You can't worry about other people or what any of them think. I'm a little like you and when I first posted people made fun of me. Trust me, it won't stop me from posting. I'm a tough cookie though! I had rough and I mean seriously rough parents!!! If you can't be worse then them, you can't scare me away. The bad part is new people can come to the forum and someone is nasty and they never post again. Who knows what they could have offered others? I run a forum myself but I'm not advertising it and won't tell anyone what it is. On that forum I take no crap. You can say what you want and believe what you want but there is and will be respect for others. There is never anything to gain by being nasty to anyone. I hope you post a lot and I'm sure you have a lot to offer.


Yeah, Wellrounded is one of the favorites here. She has shared a lot of useful stuff so far and I hope she continues.

But on the comment about people being rude/mean to the newbies... I'm one of those people that is a bit of a hardass. I can be pretty mean and snarky if someone rubs me the wrong way but try to keep it under control unless they come here and present themselves as the end all be all of everything. I don't know everything and I don't know anyone that does so coming here and acting like an expert even after you have been politely proven wrong will earn you a swift kick in the butt in my book.

Seeing that I have been logged off for a week and am still catching up I haven't seen any butts that need a whooping.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Grimm said:


> Yeah, Wellrounded is one of the favorites here. She has shared a lot of useful stuff so far and I hope she continues.
> 
> But on the comment about people being rude/mean to the newbies... I'm one of those people that is a bit of a hardass. I can be pretty mean and snarky if someone rubs me the wrong way but try to keep it under control unless they come here and present themselves as the end all be all of everything. I don't know everything and I don't know anyone that does so coming here and acting like an expert even after you have been politely proven wrong will earn you a swift kick in the butt in my book.
> 
> Seeing that I have been logged off for a week and am still catching up I haven't seen any butts that need a whooping.


Hahaha, Grimm you so often say EXACTLY what I'm thinking.....

Like any new social situation you need to enter into conversation carefully, coming in all guns blazin' will get you shot at


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

My name is new but I'm not new here my comp crashed last year and for money reasons I had to get rid of the iPhone and when the smoke cleared I came but with a new name I couldn't get the old one to work anyway when I was new I jumped right in and made an unfair statement and was jumped on like a red headed step child after I woke up from the uppercut I was thankfully for the lesson take it for what it worth


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

moondancer said:


> My name is new but I'm not new here my comp crashed last year and for money reasons I had to get rid of the iPhone and when the smoke cleared I came but with a new name I couldn't get the old one to work anyway when I was new I jumped right in and made an unfair statement and was jumped on like a red headed step child after I woke up from the uppercut I was thankfully for the lesson take it for what it worth


A little punctuation would make this a lot easier to read


----------



## moondancer (Dec 21, 2013)

Lol sorry I wear extra large gloves and this is an extra small phone


----------



## bomber52h (Dec 26, 2013)

I think the saying is,"to your own self be true." If you act on what you believe, then it doesn't matter what others may think. I've had to ignore what my friend thought about prepping but as time and events have unfolded, it is amazing how they have changed their attitude. Good luck!


----------



## NSAdataCollector (Dec 29, 2013)

Be nice until it's time to not be nice. No better friend. No worse enemy. Be able to "flip the switch."

===== ===== ===== ===== =====
This name is in jest. I do NOT work for the NSA or any law enforcement agency but you should assume this site is being monitored like everything else. Remember: You have the right to remain silent. Everything you have ever said will be taken out of context, linked improperly & used against you.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

NSAdataCollector said:


> Be nice until it's time to not be nice.


Knowing "when" is where the real skill (and wisdom you have gleaned) is needed.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

NSAdataCollector said:


> ...Be nice until it's time to not be nice. No better friend. No worse enemy. Be able to "flip the switch."...


And find a credible teacher who can guide one to reach those states of mind. There are far too few and too far in between people who can and do teach this. They are in the Marines, SeALs and SF/Rangers. Oh, well.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Sun Tzu*



hauntedcuriosities said:


> Hello Wellrounded,
> 
> You can't worry about other people or what any of them think. I'm a little like you and when I first posted people made fun of me. Trust me, it won't stop me from posting. I'm a tough cookie though! I had rough and I mean seriously rough parents!!! If you can't be worse then them, you can't scare me away. The bad part is new people can come to the forum and someone is nasty and they never post again. Who knows what they could have offered others? I run a forum myself but I'm not advertising it and won't tell anyone what it is. On that forum I take no crap. You can say what you want and believe what you want but there is and will be respect for others. There is never anything to gain by being nasty to anyone. I hope you post a lot and I'm sure you have a lot to offer.


Sun Tzu said: Every man is my superior , in that I may learn from him"

I can learn something from anyone. Everyone knows something I don't know. Even if I have more education or I have a higher IQ, every individual possesses some information or skill I do not have and I can learn what they know if I set my assumptions aside to listen and observe long enough to learn from them.


----------



## NSAdataCollector (Dec 29, 2013)

VoorTrekker said:


> And find a credible teacher who can guide one to reach those states of mind. There are far too few and too far in between people who can and do teach this. They are in the Marines, SeALs and SF/Rangers. Oh, well.


RLTW!

===== ===== ===== ===== =====
This name is in jest. I do NOT work for the NSA or any law enforcement agency but you should assume this site is being monitored like everything else. Remember: You have the right to remain silent. Everything you have ever said will be taken out of context, linked improperly & used against you.


----------



## suasponte2 (Jan 24, 2012)

NSAdataCollector said:


> RLTW!
> 
> ===== ===== ===== ===== =====
> This name is in jest. I do NOT work for the NSA or any law enforcement agency but you should assume this site is being monitored like everything else. Remember: You have the right to remain silent. Everything you have ever said will be taken out of context, linked improperly & used against you.


All The Way!

Sent from my BNTV600 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

There is the old joke about the two cars meeting on a bridge that was made for one vehicle at a time. The first driver yells, "I never back up for an idiot!"
The second driver yells back, "I always do!" He then backs up.
This thing about disasters, if you become injured because you don't walk away from a perceived insult, who will watch over your SO or children?
Should you choose to carry a fire arm, you can allow yourself to be pushed a little further into the figurative corner because should things go too far south you know you can still walk away. 
There must be room for legitimate discussion. Mistakes are made and what is correct one place may get someone hurt in another.


----------

